# 6 weeks of crate rest= OVER!!



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Well Hallie is completely better after the 3 pelvis fractures she got 6 weeks ago. She's got a limp and can't jump but we're seeing encouraging signs. I took her out today and let her play her hear out and I trained my heart out  Here are the pics!-

A little festive pic-









"'m coming mom!!"









"Let's dance!"-


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

she looks great glad she is doing better!!!!
she's such a cutie!!!!!!!!



/Amanda


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Can you tell what she's playing fetch with?-









She didn't miss a beat with the obedience-









Still heeling!-









The cats are a bit lacking in enthusiam at Hallie's return, it took awhile to get them out of the trees lol-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

That's my girl -









And just a random of Peanut since I never put pics of him up-









I know it's in my signature but I thought it was cute so-


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

"Thanks for looking!!"-









I'm so glad Hallie's doing better, it sure was a scary experience.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i am so happy to hear that she is doing better!! she is such a pretty girl. it makes my heart feel good to see her running like that


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

AWWWW. There's our sweet Hallie. <3 <3 <3
Everytime i see her pretty face I WANT HER. Good thing you live so far away cuz i might have to steal her! 
So glad she is able to run and play till she's pooped. 
Is that a ping pong ball? I dunno, it is white and small...

Do you think she'll always have a little limp, or will that improve with more time?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't beleive it's been 6 weeks already. wow how time flys! I'm so glad she's doing better!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

You've done such a wonderful job with her! She looks so great & happy once again


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Hallie said:


> "Thanks for looking!!"-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHH that picture just makes me want to give her a big hug!!!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

glad she is felling better


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with CherryHill, that picture makes me want to give her kisses!

I cannot believe 6 weeks have gone by!  Seriously! I thought to myself that you were cheating her on her crate-rest, when in fact it has been six weeks hasn't it? Wow... I'm sure every day has just drug by for the both of you, but it's flown by for me...

I'm so glad to see her being her usual punky self. Girl's got moxie!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

deege39 said:


> I agree with CherryHill, that picture makes me want to give her kisses!
> 
> I cannot believe 6 weeks have gone by!  Seriously! I thought to myself that you were cheating her on her crate-rest, when in fact it has been six weeks hasn't it? Wow... I'm sure every day has just drug by for the both of you, but it's flown by for me...
> 
> I'm so glad to see her being her usual punky self. Girl's got moxie!


whats "moxie"?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hallie is running around again! Look at those ears flopping in the wind! I'm so happy that she's doing so well!

Peanut has that face like he's asking for food


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Keechak said:


> whats "moxie"?


An old-timer's expression for spunk.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Deege - old timer?? Ouch. Now if someone had said "she's got pluck," well then you might have a case. 

It's good to see Hallie doing so much better!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww, my beautiful Hallie!! I am so happy she is doing better!! I am just loving the pics of her running, she's just a little miracle.

By the way, totally love her 3 white spots on her back!! Those, the ears, and those big puppy eyes, totally steal my heart!!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Great shot of the cat and I am glad everything is going well for Hallie!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't believe the 6 weeks has already gone by. She is looking great. Love the heeling shot and the one of the cat.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Its good to see her finally running again!  and it is very hard to believe its been 6 weeks already.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> i am so happy to hear that she is doing better!! she is such a pretty girl. it makes my heart feel good to see her running like that


Thank you! I never thought she'd be running the way she is. 



Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> AWWWW. There's our sweet Hallie. <3 <3 <3
> Everytime i see her pretty face I WANT HER. Good thing you live so far away cuz i might have to steal her!
> So glad she is able to run and play till she's pooped.
> Is that a ping pong ball? I dunno, it is white and small...
> ...


If you can make it into our backyard while she's in it and I don't hear any beagle bays you can have her (you have to catch her too)! lol Her leg tires out quickley, or I suppose it's her pelvis but she's not putting one leg down most of the time. I'm hoping the limp will lessen as it does limit her once she's active for 15mins or so. Only time will tell!



Keechak said:


> I can't beleive it's been 6 weeks already. wow how time flys! I'm so glad she's doing better!


Well technically it's not been 6 weeks until Monday =p but we couldn't wait! 



DJsMom said:


> You've done such a wonderful job with her! She looks so great & happy once again


Thank you! She is very happy indeed and constantly running around. 



cherryhill said:


> OHH that picture just makes me want to give her a big hug!!!


She does have the puppy eyes down! She has no shortage of attention around here, trust me!



apoirier594 said:


> glad she is felling better


Thank you! I am too



deege39 said:


> I agree with CherryHill, that picture makes me want to give her kisses!
> 
> I cannot believe 6 weeks have gone by!  Seriously! I thought to myself that you were cheating her on her crate-rest, when in fact it has been six weeks hasn't it? Wow... I'm sure every day has just drug by for the both of you, but it's flown by for me...
> 
> I'm so glad to see her being her usual punky self. Girl's got moxie!


We did cheat her crate rest a litte, she had a few walks when she was still on crate lockdown. Well it's really been 5 weeks and 5 days..but it's just a few days! It did drag by, she was so doped up I'm sure she didn't mind but I sure did miss being able to just let her outside by herself. She does have moxie!

QUOTE=Michiyo-Fir;660330]Hallie is running around again! Look at those ears flopping in the wind! I'm so happy that she's doing so well!

Peanut has that face like he's asking for food [/QUOTE]
Thank you! She is running again, barking again, and getting in the garbage again...no shortage there! Peanut is always asking for food lol 



winniec777 said:


> Deege - old timer?? Ouch. Now if someone had said "she's got pluck," well then you might have a case.
> 
> It's good to see Hallie doing so much better!


Thank you! 



PappyMom said:


> Aww, my beautiful Hallie!! I am so happy she is doing better!! I am just loving the pics of her running, she's just a little miracle.
> 
> By the way, totally love her 3 white spots on her back!! Those, the ears, and those big puppy eyes, totally steal my heart!!


Thank you! You really like her spots? Most people don't know beagles commonly have the white spots so they call Hallie a mix, I like her spots too! Hallie is back to chasing that poor UPS guy, one time she broke her leash and he had to bring her back!



lucygoose said:


> Great shot of the cat and I am glad everything is going well for Hallie!!


Thank you, the cat is my desktop background.



MissMutt said:


> I can't believe the 6 weeks has already gone by. She is looking great. Love the heeling shot and the one of the cat.


Thanks! She's looking great and doing great, and of course she's heeling great!



AmyBeth said:


> Its good to see her finally running again!  and it is very hard to believe its been 6 weeks already.


I know what you mean! It's a relief that's she's mobile, too bad the cats don't think so. Time sure does fly!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Bless Hallie


----------

